# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Así baja el Miño por Ourense...

## F. Lázaro

Fuente: https://twitter.com/VarelaJulia/stat...690368/photo/1


Fuente: https://twitter.com/pgsarria/status/...731072/photo/1


Fuente: https://twitter.com/AntonioNespe/sta...030912/photo/1

----------

embalses al 100% (11-feb-2014),frfmfrfm (10-feb-2014),HUESITO (11-feb-2014),jlois (10-feb-2014),Josito1969 (11-feb-2014),Los terrines (10-feb-2014),perdiguera (11-feb-2014),titobcn (12-feb-2014)

----------


## titobcn

en la 1ª y 2ª foto entre los arboles aunque no se vean hay unas piscinas :Wink: , llamadas Oira.

----------

Jonasino (13-feb-2014)

----------

